# Moved house, cat keeps returning to old address



## misslissa

Hi,

We moved house 4 weeks ago and after keeping our two cats in for 2 weeks let them out. The one was fine and just sniffed round and didn't go far but the other stayed around for an hour then disappeared. We found him back at theold house which is about a mile away, not far anyway, I can walk it in 15.

We then kept them both in again for another week hoping this would be enough but he did the same again. He's now been in a further week.

He's a rescue cat that we've had for 3 years, he's been a fairly nervous cat apart from with us and people he see's regularly. He is very affectionate with us though and has a lot of cuddles. He seems a lot calmer in the house this last few days which I hope is a good sign.

The last few days though we have been letting the other one out a bit as it seems unfair to keep him in when he is ok, but the other one goes mad crying and pacing while he is out. Are we being cruel letting one and not the other? When they are both in he calms down again.

The other issue is that our first baby is due next week, we are very worried about how he will react to this - yet another big change! 

So I suppose I'm asking for some advice on whether to keep him in for a significant amount of time so that he is in with us when baby comes or do we chance letting him out again in a few days and hope he settles and the baby doesn't cause him to run off again? Also should we be keeping both the boys in and treating them the same?

It's so hard as they are both used to having a cat flap and doing what they like, it's how we like it too as cats are independent and like being out and about. 

What exactly will stop him going back to the old house, is it a case of after a certain amount of time the scent goes or is it that his scent will be here so he just won't want to go? But if he doesn't go out how does his scent get spread here? 

Also we are worried the longer he is in the more desperate he will be to be outside and then he will run off! Or does it not work like that?

Look forward to your advice!


----------



## chillminx

Hi misslissa, welcome to Pet Forum

Your cat needs to be kept in the house long enough for him to spread his scent everywhere in the house and to start regarding it as his *home*. His bond with the previous house, and his old territory, needs to be broken. At present the problem is he does not see the new house as his home, and the first opportunity he gets to go back to the old house he does so, because to him that is *home*. 

By the sounds of it, it would be easier to manage if you kept both cats in for the time being, but as you say that does seem pretty unfair on your other cat who has already shown he can be trusted to return to the house. 

As you have a baby due to arrive shortly, it is even more important you keep the wandering cat indoors with you. As you say, it is another big change in his life, and if he is left to his own devices I fear he could wander off, and --worse case scenario -- go missing. 

Both cats, but he in particular, will need lots of reassurance from you when the baby arrives, that they are still very much wanted and loved. Cats can feel pushed out or rejected by the arrival of a human baby in the home. 
Care of human babies takes up so much time & energy and new parents, understandably, become preoccupied with the new baby's needs. 

There are probably lots of places in your new house for him to explore, and establish his own special places for snoozing. Also, have you provided several large cat trees for them? I would play with them both using Da Bird type toys, to give them plenty of exercise whilst they are shut indoors. 

It is impossible to say how long you would need to keep your cat indoors, but I would say certainly a month, and then I would only let him out at first under your supervision, so you are out in the garden with him. After that, I would let him out, but call him back, after half an hour by tapping a dish to remind him where he gets fed. 

Good luck


----------



## misslissa

Thanks for the advice, yes they have lots of toys and a big tree thing to play/sleep on. We bought some feliway today too to see if it helps him. 

He's just come down from bed to see his brother asleep on the other side of the patio doors so he's not very happy now bless him!

We are doing our best to give him lots of affection, he loves a cuddle in bed and on the sofa so hopefully he feels secure. We just need him to get really established in this house. 

I don't think we can keep the other one in, he's doing so well. To be fair the problem one has been through it before as when we adopted him he had to stay in while our other two (ones since died of old age) went in and out. It won't kill him but its hard to watch him the poor thing


----------



## spotty cats

Is it possible to cat proof the yard with fence toppers, or build/buy an enclosure - they can either attach to the house or use tunnels to connect to a window or cat flap. Then they can have some safe outdoor time and not be at risk of all the usual outdoor things, or wandering away.


----------



## misslissa

I had thought about that but I don't think it's possible.

He seems to have gone downhill a bit the last day or two, crying loads and pacing round. 

I'm really unsure what to do with him, other half wants to try letting him out again but I'm worried it will set is back. 

Will he definitely settle if we keep him in longer do you think? I'd be gutted if we keep him in then it makes no difference.


----------



## Jiskefet

Have you ever tried walking him on a harness?
That way you could familiarize him with his new surroundings, and he would go in and out of his front and back door many times.
If you do not let him out for at least 6 to 8 weeks, but do show him around his new surroundings on a leash, he will realize this is his new home.


----------



## misslissa

I'd like to try the harness idea, do you think it's a good one? It wouldn't stress him out would it? I suppose we would just have to try it?


----------



## chillminx

I also was thinking of suggesting a harness & leash, but was not sure how practical it would be at present as you're about to have a baby, and naturally you'll be very busy indeed with the baby once he/she is born.

But if you have the time to harness train your cat then I think it would be a good idea. You may have to experiment with harnesses. Some cats are happier with something like the Mynwood harness, which is more like a jacket:

MynwoodCatJackets.co.uk - The original handmade cat walking jackets

Other cats prefer a strappy kind of harness :

Amazon.co.uk: cat harness

Start by training him indoors, by putting the harness on him for a few minutes at first, then building up the time each day until you feel he is comfortable wearing it for about an hour. Then attach the lead, again gradually increasing the time. This stage may take a few days or a week.

Once he accepts the harness & lead and is comfortable with it, only then take him outdoors. Do not go beyond the garden, or he could get spooked by passing cars, dogs, or other cats. Make very sure you have the lead wrapped tightly round your wrist so he cannot escape from you. There have been a number of cases here of cats who have made a dash for freedom whilst wearing a harness and leash, and have got away. And watch out for him wrapping the lead round a shrub or tree!

It is impossible to say how well your cat will take to a harness & lead, as it is very much an individual thing. I have successfully harness trained several of my cats over the years, but not managed it at all with others.

As you cat is so desperate to go outdoors he may decide to compromise and accept that being out on the lead is at least better than being stuck indoors. 
If so I am sure it will help reduce his stress levels, from being shut in.

Good Luck, let us know how it goes OK?


----------



## Jiskefet

I just saw how Jaxkson Galaxy had people harness train their cat.
First put the harness on while playing with him and feeding him treats, then coax him into walking on the harness and leash by throwing treats in front of him, and then really walk him on the harness and leash.....

A good harness colses with velcro, and you must take release in one smooth move on each point, no gentle tugging


----------



## misslissa

I'm not sure about harnessing, I've had a bit of a read and I'm worried its going to stress him out more. I'm a bit nervous to do anything as everything seems wrong!

He seems quite depressed at the moment, it's horrible seeing him like this. 

I'd like to try and secure our garden but the only way I could do that would be to put some kind of netting or chicken wire over the entire back garden. Effectively making a huge cage. 

I don't know what to do with him.


----------



## misslissa

Also, do you think the time indoors has to restart after each time he's been 'tried' outside? In asking as we've been here for 4 1/2 weeks but he's obviously been out within this time. So in total it's 4 1/2 weeks but that includes the times he's been out and gone back to the old house.


----------



## misslissa

Well boyfriend opened the dor for a delivery this morning and didn't see Max, he legged it out and he's gone again. No sign of him and sods law he had just had his brekky so he's got no incentive to come back.

I'm at my wits end with him, I think being 40 weeks pregnant this is stress I could do without. We've been to the old house and no sign of him yet. 

What do I do, try and retrieve him and lock him in again or give him time to see if he will just return?

:crying:


----------



## Jiskefet

Are there new people living in the old house?
If so, contact them and tell them NOT to feed him, so hopefyully he will return to his new home for food when he gets hugry. You could go and collect him from there, but if he keeps going back there are only two options. Either he finds a new home at his old house, and both you and the new inhabitants accept the fact, or he will need to be prevented from returning there untill he truly considers the new house his home.

But he may just be happy to be outside and return for his supper, if not today, then at least tomorrow, when he gets really hunbgry. Let's hope no-one else feeds him in the mean time.


----------



## misslissa

Fortunately it's family living at the old house but not family he knows (we sold to cousins) and they are being great keeping us informed if they see him and not feeding him etc. they aren't living there yet though as they are decorating. 

I've been down and no sign yet but that's the same as last time, called and called then half an hour later he shows up. 

I think I'm tempted to just leave him for the rest of the day just to see if he comes home when hungry. Got to be worth a try hasn't it? If he turns up back here I'd be over the moon, at least he'll have come back on his own. 

Maybe I'm wishful thinking. I just can't keep chasing him round, I'm shattered


----------



## misslissa

He's just walked in!!!!!

So happy!


----------



## misslissa

Just an update for anyone in the future that goes through this. Max has been great, he has been to the old house once that we know of and when we picked him up he was desperate to see us bless him. 

Generally now he goes off for a couple of hours, generally he's nearby and is soooo much happier. He's started spraying round the garden which he hadn't done before. 

We are still a bit nervous of him as he's a bit daft but he is living his freedom and like I say he's so much happier now. 

X


----------



## chillminx

Very pleased to hear the good news MissLissa! He is certainly marking the garden as his territory now with his spraying!


----------



## Vivienne44

chillminx said:


> Very pleased to hear the good news MissLissa! He is certainly marking the garden as his territory now with his spraying!


Hi there,we've lived in our new home since June and like yourself live only a short walk from our old house. Just wondered how long in the end did you need to keep him in for? Many thanks Vivienne


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Vivienne44 and welcome 

This is an old thread and MissLissa (the OP) has not been seen on the forum for the past 3 and half years so it's quite likely you may not get an answer from her. However you could always start a thread of your own on this topic and I am sure you would get some replies and advice.


----------



## HappyKitty

Just adding my experience to this. We moved about a mile away, kept ours in for three weeks and had no problems for 10 months. One morning there was no sign of our boy and I just knew where he was - I had eight days of catching him and either putting him in cat carrier or carrying a biting/scratching cat home (I did it as I was determined not to let him go). He was very popular around our old neighbourhood and luckily everyone was onboard to let me know if he turned up. Everything was okay for a year and he started it again. He'd gone missing one day, I was late collecting my daughter but drove past our old house and there he was. He was quickly bundled into our car (loose but luckily he was too scared to move) and went on quite a journey - he never went on walkabout again!


----------



## chillminx

Glad you persevered with getting him to settle in your/his new home. I love a happy ending  x


----------

